# Anyone have a good Creamy Pancake Recipe?



## Johan Marais (19/3/18)

Hi Everyone

I am looking for a good pancake/flapjack recipe with *creamy* blueberry/blackberry/blackcurrent etc or whatever you recommend type recipe ...... don't mean all 3 berries in one recipe, you get what I mean. I don't like stuff too sweet but love my desert flavours ...... 

I really want to taste the pancake/flapjack but must be balanced well with the other delicious flavors. Any Ideas for me - Much Appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/3/18)

I have made this one a couple of times - Hokkaido Mille Crepe is a traditional Japanese crepe which you can then add your fruit of choice - I prefer it as is though.

Other than that, you need to get WF Crepe, currently available The Flavour Mill @DizZa which you can use to make this one.
You can always use TPA Pancake but it is horrid... Wf Crepe is good, alternatively explore some Waffle recipes:

The best waffle recipes I have made is definitely French Fellow by @method1 and off course Dutchie (good luck finding INW Waffle!!)

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Johan Marais (20/3/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have made this one a couple of times - Hokkaido Mille Crepe is a traditional Japanese crepe which you can then add your fruit of choice - I prefer it as is though.
> 
> Other than that, you need to get WF Crepe, currently available The Flavour Mill @DizZa which you can use to make this one.
> You can always use TPA Pancake but it is horrid... Wf Crepe is good, alternatively explore some Waffle recipes:
> ...


Thanks Rudi - Will give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------

